# .NET and More > Silverlight >  An Unhandled Exception has occurred!!!

## JEFitz

Hello

I am having a entry level problem and very new to this platform. When I create a new project in VB 2010 Pro for VB and Silverlight application, I encounter the error message 'An Unhandled Exception has occured' within the MainPage.xaml.  The 2 errors are ...System.NullReferenceException was thrown on "C:\Projects_JamesFitzgerald\Visual Basics\Test\Test\MainPage.xaml": Object reference not set to an instance of an object and Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


How do I fix it? Is it a update issue?

Thanks
JEFITZ

----------


## Lightning

Looks like you have an altered default template for "new project". You could try to re-install VS2010. Or you could post the full XAML and the full Errormessage (both copy-past)

----------

